# X500 Hours?



## TrxR (Dec 15, 2012)

Looking at a 2011 X500 with 550 hours on it. Is that too much or should it have many years left in it? 

It will only be used to mow about 2 to 2.5 acres tops. 

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That has a Tuff Torq K72 hydro trans,and Tuff Torq aren't noted for lasting very long.
Mine has 295 hrs,and it's JUNK.
Replacement cost= $400/used,OR $1800-$2400 new.
Yours should have 2 wobble-plate pumps,as does the K62. The K62 has a filter in the pump pan Some of the K72's had an external filter,but other ones didn't.
However both types have been known to fail sooner than normal.
I guess it's a case of "Caveat emptor=buyer beware"
I plan on stripping the trans,on mine,or,at least trying to see if the check valves are stuck,but Tuff Torq says if it loses drive power(slipping),then the cylinder blocks and center case need to be replaced.
There are 2 cylinder blocks, and they aren't cheap.


----------



## Slater2028 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi,
First Time i hear something wrong with the tuff torq k72. I am very surprised. My x500 has 125 hours so far and running great. I use it a lot and I am hard with the transmission. Pulling heavy loads, ripping off small pine trees. I even bent the hitch plate on the back from ripping a tree. I should have a bigger tractor for what I do, but only have 1 acre so it's hard to justify. Can you tell tell me what went wrong with your k72? I am very curious. 
Thanks.


----------



## mogwan (Feb 26, 2011)

*Rebuilding the Tuff Torq's*

Regarding the post about the strength of the Tuff Torq's... I tried to rebuild my T-65 pump's cylinder blocks, etc. when i opened the case, i had some gears that had lost teeth, etc. a rebuild is frequently a failure as everything else is ground up out of spec. You're better off just ordering a new Diff from them directly. it should arrive already filled and pumps primed. the in/out is not too bad. There is some necessary adjustment of the input rods etc, and you're then rolling on a new diff. -mog


----------

